# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  ¿Os funciona la cartomagia con los niños?

## sami

Buenas ayer presenté un juego de cartas en una comunión, y los niños se interesaban muy poco, ya sé que son pequeños para las cartas. Pero a vosotros os funciona algún juego o tipo de cartas que pueda asombrar a los peques? Gracias

----------


## ElMagoPol

Puff la cartomagia a los niños no les va,les aburre mucho a no ser que las cartas que presentes lleven dibujos,que sean gigantes,en definitiva que sean vistosas para ellos.
Creo que para los niños es mejor realizar efectos que sean muy vistosos, que participen bastante y que tengan un grado de comicidad.

Saludos :D

----------


## miguelillo3000

A mi personalmente si me funciona , pero claro, una magia adaptada a los pequeños. La baraja francesa posee características que la hace única. Tiene dos colores: negro y rojo, y se pueden hacer multitud de efectos de cambio de color de rojo a negro, de negro y rojo a blanco..etc. También me funcionan "mini rutinas" como la carta en la boca, carta al bolsillo, y aquellas en las que intervengan la firma de los peques (esto les hace sentirse como muy importantes, ya que lo de la firma les suena a mayores), la carta en el techo, etc..

No se si es un tópico decrilo, pero ya sabeis que lo de la presentación es muy muy, pero que muy importante..

Un abrazo

----------


## galmer

Efectivamente Sami, la cartomagia para crios está complicada. Tienes que hacer juegos sencillos, claros y brebas. La carta al techo funciona estupendamente, agua y aceite, viajes de ases...  pero hay una cosa que les entretiene muchísimo: La florituras. Lo descubrí hace poco. Con un tapete y un par de barajas estuve haciendo unos minutos previos de *florituras*... y hasta jaleaban. No es magia pero les encanta. Imagina extensiones en cintas, en semicirculos, con carta surfista(la que sirve para voltear el conjunto), etc. es una buena presentación para efectos mágicos posteriores.

----------


## _aprendiz_

jejeje, pos yo casi los unicos trucos que hago se los hago de momento a mi hermano pequeño y si que le llaman la atención y siempre pide más, pero supongo que es porque el esta solo y entonces no se entretiene con los demás amigos :P

----------


## sami

Gracias chicos, es buena idea hacer florituras y claro la presentación es fundamental para ellos. Por cierto Galmer cómo es el juego de la carta en el techo?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

En una actuación para adultos en la que haya uno o dos niños (tres son ya una banda criminal) puedes hacer algún juego. Si son grupo es muy comlpicado hacerles prestar atención. Sin ambargo, yo uso uno que les gusta:

Es simple, eligen una carta, la pierden en la baraja y mezclan. (Entendemos que ya sabes cuál és usando, por ejemplo una nemónica...) Luego, se extienden boca arriba y las encuentra (en mi caso) una marioneta (un pingüino). Primero detecta una porción, luego las pongo boca abajo y el pingüino olfatea la mano del niño que la tomó y luego la encuentra sin vacilación. Se voltea y ES ESA. La marioneta les encanta.

----------


## ignoto

Yo hago lo siguiente.
Salgo a la palestra con una cinta en la frente y prendida en la cinta una pluma de papel.
Me presento como "Lobo estreñido, hombre medicina de los pies sucios. Que son primos hermanos por parte de madre de los pies negros."
Saco a algún adulto. Si tengo la suerte de que vaya vestido de negro, lo llamo "rostro pálido con cara de pingüino".
Le pongo un tabardo blanco en el que hay dibujada una flecha roja que señala hacia arriba y la leyenda "Rostro pálido" y un stetson de plástico. Es difícil encontrar uno lo bastante pequeño como para que resulte gracioso en cualquiera. Hay gente con cabezas diminutas.
Muestro las caras de una baraja y le doy a elegir una "libremente". Se la enseño (Yo, no él) a todo el público y hago como que la miro descaradamente.
El voluntario la pierde en la baraja.

Etc...

No voy a aburriros con la tontería. Baste decir que se me ocurrió gracias a un mago gallego llamado Miguel Ángel y que la pluma de papel tiene alma de alambre "especial".

A partir de ahí, ya podéis imaginaros la sarta de inconsistencias en que se transforma la rutina.

----------


## sami

Magic lo de la marioneta es bueno,  lo usé el otro día y no funcionó del todo porque eran muchos y las edades eran demasiado dispares.

Ignoto perdona pero no entiendo bien el  juego, me pierdo con el tabardo, el stetson y mirar la carta descaradamente.

----------


## Karlim Karras

efectivamente las cartas son aburridas para los niños si no participan de alguna forma todos en conjunto. Si sacas uno por uno pierdes al resto

----------


## Julianini

Yo hago uno que generosamente me regaló el mago Dexter. El niño elige una carta. Ponemos el resto en una bolsa mientras el niño pone su nombre en la carta. Echamos su carta a la bolsa y llamo a mi ayudante... el mono Bruno (que luego hará otro juego de escapismo). Bruno huele las manos del niño. Mete su cabeza en la bolsa y saca sólo una carta. Al girarla... es la carta del niño.

Sencillo pero interesante.

----------


## Magic Kay

*Yo hago algo sí pero con un pato. Lo de la marioneta es una buena idea, porque los implica más. Lo probaré, muchas gracias por comentarlo.

Es cierto que los niños se pierden con las cartas. Apenas las utilizo si son mayoría excepto para que aparezca la elegida en una naranja, en una manzana... Eso sí los entretiene.

El problema está cuando son los más atentos, aunque estén en minoría, y les haces magia a los padres... Entonces hago cosas sencillas, muy sencillas, los saco a que me ayuden, los disfrazo... Los padres ser ríen y los niños disfrutan.*

----------


## galmer

sami, la carta al techo es un juego de Michael Ammar. Das a elegir libremente una carta, la firma, la controlas, lanzas el mazo al techo y alli aparece pegada la carta elegida y firmada. 
Es sencillo, fácil, muy visual y bastante impactante, sobre todo si se queda pegada unos dias, o meses en el sitio...
Las marionetas dan muy buen resultado tb, sobre todo si son de hilo. Yo tengo el pato pancho y la verdad es que nunca lo he utilizado  :Oops:   y mira que yo vengo del mundo del teatro y fabrico mis propias marionetas...en fin algún dia me decidiré a mezclar marionetas y magia. Por cierto creo que nunca los he presentado, los de la foto son los BLUES BROTHERS, elwood y jake. Son mias, los fabriqué con estas manitas y actuan conmigo a veces en espectáculos de cabaret y cafe teatro.

----------


## sami

Gracias Galmer, tus marionetas estan pero que muy bien, tengo una amiga que hace unas marionetas increibles, espero tambien ponerme a hacerme alguna porque con los niños funcionan.

Alguno de vosotros utiliza las cartas grandes, creo que se llaman Jumbo? Estoy dudando comprarmelas para que los niños y en general las vean mejor.

----------


## 0magope0

a\a sami:

ahi unas cartas no tan grandes como las jumbo ni tan pequeñas como las normales q son mas fáciles de manipular y se ven muy bien..

con respecto a cartomagia para niños, soy de los q piensan q el juego se debe hacer de tal manera q sirva para niños, mayores, jovenes... he visto a flain q te flain haciendo la ambisiosa a niños en la tele y les encantaba, supongo q lo q esta bien hecho esta bien hecho...


un saludo

----------


## sami

Sí las Jumbo son demasiado grandes para manipularlas, buscaré las que me dices. Gracias

----------


## magic-xevi

Para nada, siempre que he hecho cartomagia a los niños pequeños no lo entienden y a los no tan pequeños (12-16) se piensan que se saben todos los trucos y se las inventan como pueden para arruinarte el truco, en esos momentos te entran ganas de acabar esa rutina o juego y pnerte a hacer los osos amorosos o cualquier juego donde se HUMILLE  a ese "listillo".
Saludos

----------


## sami

Ayer hice cartomagia a unos chicos de unos 14 años y quedaron encantados y pedían más y más. Creo que a esta edad perfectamente pueden seguirte con las cartas si lo haces de una manera amena.

Gracias por los consejos.

----------


## Mago Dango

Yo cuando reealizo cartomagia para los niños pequeños prefiero adaptar los juegos para la baraja española porque normalmente un niño no se conoce los palos de la baraja francesa y al preguntar por su carta para descubrirla no sabe que decirte y te quedas con una cara de estupido tremenda (caso real) por eso adapto efectos simples a la baraja española, que esa la entienden mas.

----------


## ignoto

Existen cinco edades para ver magia y cada una de ellas tiene su tipo especial de magia.
No voy a soltar un rollo con mis ideas sobre cada edad pero si sobre lo que pienso de aplicar la cartomagia a esas edades.

De 2 a 6 años. Las cartas cuanto menos mejor. Además, que sean de dibujos de animales y con juegos muy simples.

De 6 a 8-9 años. Funciona bien alguna cosa. Mejor con cartas de letras o dibujos.

De 9 a 12 años. Aquí puede pasar de todo. Normalmente los preadolescentes reaccionan con rechazo hacia los magos porque, en esa edad, se les educa "para ser mayores". Craso error que pagarán tanto ellos como los pobres magos que tengan que lidiar con los adultos prematuros.

De 12 a 70 años. Todos los juegos con cartas funcionan.

Mas de 70 años. Que no te pase nada. Igual te llevas un bastonazo por las buenas.

El que las cartas sean españolas o francesas te da igual. Los niños las conocerán o desconocerán exactamente igual. Ya no estamos como hace 20 años que en las casas solamente habían cartas con oros, copas, bastos y espadas. Lo de utilizar una baraja española para que las conozcan es un mito.

P.D. Lo que no acabo de entender es qué narices tiene que ver el que unos ADOLESCENTES (porque con 14 años YA NO SON NIÑOS) disfruten con unos juegos de cartas con la magia infantil.

----------


## Damael

> en esos momentos te entran ganas de acabar esa rutina o juego y pnerte a hacer los osos amorosos o cualquier juego donde se HUMILLE  a ese "listillo".


Raro que Ignoto no te haya dicho nada al respecto. No creo que el juego Osos amorosos, tan comentado por aquí, esté ideado para HUMILLAR a nadie. Huy, huy.

----------


## ignoto

Pues no, no está ideado para humillar a nadie.

De hecho, ningún juego de magia debe utilizarse para ello.

Incluso el de la pelotita de papel de Slydini debe utilizarse con mucho tacto. Los magos estamos para ilusionar, no para humillar.

Los osos amorosos es un juego en el que se rien tanto los voluntarios que no les da tiempo a saber si alguien se está riendo de ellos.

----------


## sami

Gracias ignoto por el apunte de edades, los de 14 ya no entrarian en esta seccion pero como no hay un apartado para adolescentes los he incluido aquí.

Me quiero leer algún libro sobre psicologia infantil para saber mejor qué juegos hacerles segun sus edades, sabeis de alguno que me pueda servir para empezar?

----------


## Magic Kay

> Existen cinco edades para ver magia
> 
> De 2 a 6 años. Las cartas cuanto menos mejor. Además, que sean de dibujos de animales y con juegos muy simples.
> 
> De 6 a 8-9 años. Funciona bien alguna cosa. Mejor con cartas de letras o dibujos.
> 
> De 9 a 12 años. Aquí puede pasar de todo.
> 
> De 12 a 70 años. Todos los juegos con cartas funcionan.
> ...


* Estoy bastante de acuerdo con la división que haces por edades. Pero me gustaría matizar una cosa y hacer una división más. 

La mejor edad para hacer magia es entre los 8 y los 12 años. Comprenden las cartas, creen en la magia, te respetan como mago, se implican... Es maravilloso actuar con niños de esa edad.

El problema es entre los 13-14 y los 19-20... Donde haría esa otra categoría que comento. Es la edad "imposible", la edad "del pavo", la adolescencia más bestia. Ahí ni respetan, ni creen en el mago, ni en su padre, ni en la madre que los parió... Y van a por ti porque piensan que estás tratando de engañarles... Y que ellos son más listos que tú.

Me parece la edad más crítica. A partir de los 20 (según en qué personas un poco antes o un poco después) ya vuelven a la categoría de "hasta los 70" y te libras del garrotazo :-) 

Y me hace gracia, porque el otro día no me lo dió una señora de milagro, jejejeje. Quise hacerle magia en la calle con una baraja de póker normal (lo juro) y me dijo que tenía dos barajas, una roja y una negra porque la francesa son todo cartas negras... Y no la convencí.  :-D*

----------


## Robin

Requiere un grado alto de experiencia, ya que estos seres lo ven todo, y con respecto a la cartas, puedes hacer juegos pero deben juegos que llamen la atención, como pasar cartas de una lado a otro, o las Mcmoscas ó cualquier tipo de juego visual. La verdad es que también a una cosa que creo de mucho interés, cuando los niños vienen de una familia con falta de educación, son menos educados y groseros y esto hace en poner en compromiso al mago. Porque cuando se trata de una niños educaditos miran la magia y disfrutan con ella, mientras que los otros intentan buscar la trampa.

----------


## Magic Kay

* Todo es cuestión de educación. Si los padres pasan de todo y dejan a los niños libres, se te tirarán encima. Si nunca los han cortado, etc. Pero es cuestión nuestra saber manejarlos poniéndonos en nuestro sitio.

Es complicado, pero es cuestión de experiencia y saber estar.*

----------


## Magic Kay

* Todo es cuestión de educación. Si los padres pasan de todo y dejan a los niños libres, se te tirarán encima. Si nunca los han cortado, etc. Pero es cuestión nuestra saber manejarlos poniéndonos en nuestro sitio.

Es complicado, pero es cuestión de experiencia y saber estar.*

----------


## lipi

los juegos de cartas son muy aburridos para los niños, de eso no hay duda. 8-) [/b]

----------


## currichi

Ultimamente hago magia para niños y me he fabricado unos juegos de paquetes con cartas que gustan mucho.

Lo que hago es que les pongo pegatinas (de las tiendas de 0,60€) a las cartas blancas y... aparece caperucita en medio del bosque o, la última que me he fabricado, una  wild card donde al final aparecen los siete enanitos. Perritos con globos es otro...

En fin, aunque sea un poco tarde, espero que ayude a Sami y se le ocurran ideas.

Saludos

----------


## naza_s28

q tal?

En lo personal tiene un complejidad importante hacerlos prestar atencion a la cartomagia.... lo mejor es utilizar cartas vistosas, o con dibujos ya q eso los traslada de otra manera, y si inventas historias ya pueden ser con un cierto misterio q los atrape o comicas de seguro resultara algo mucho mejor y podras captar la atencion....
En lo personal con ser comico con los niños se los atrae mucho...

un saludo

----------


## Elmagojose

Estoy deacuerdo con el mago pol y mas gente a los niños lo mejor es presentarles otros juego que no sean con cartas, si las usas que sean dibujos, ahora voy a poner un  nuevo tema para ver si me ayudan ami a unas cosillas.

----------


## lordeduard

Pues eso mismo, yo he hecho juego de cartas a niños de 6 añitos, la manera que más le ha gustado es, como ponía más arriba, trucos simples, claros y con toque de historieta y sobre todo y esto muy importante que involucres al niño, ej: que el toque la baraja (a los ojos del niño seguramente nunca ha tocado una baraja de poker, seguramente le diran NO TOQUES QUE LO ROMPES O QUE ERES MUY CHICO), con esa edad ya saben contar hasta 10, asi que su carta roja o negra y el numero, y si ya la carta "elegida" es un corazón, pues más facil se lo pones al nene.

Un juego que siempre les ha encantado a los niños....(y no tan niños)....., es su carta elegida que sale en miniatura de tu boca, les encanta, todo acompañado con una buena presentación para niños es exito asegurado.

Otro juego, la carta elegida se dobla ( se deja concava ), se coloca en mitad del mazo, y por arte de magia...PLAFF!!!! la carta superior se pone concava de buenas a primeras y esa es la carta del nene, tmb suele tener mucho exito..........Este juego lo vi por primera vez en la TV a Tamariz y me encantó.

----------


## sertxos83

yo le he hecho algunas rutinas a mi primo de 8 años y con las cartas le veo que se despista mucho y cuando pierde el hilo ya ni te cuento, si le hago alguna rutina con un efecto muy rapido si le mola, como hacer algun pintaje o con alguna baraja trucada como la svengaly, o mejor con la milagro que cuando se la enseño se queda flipado y un dia me dio por dejarle la baraja y no se cosco de nada xd


saludos

----------


## yosti

ami jamas me  ha resultado como que no notan lo que haces y lo impresionante de las cosas, es mas alguna ves hasta a un amigo  de 20 años  le realice un truco y cuando le di su carta  no se acordaba ni cual habia  visto  

lo mejor para los niños son cosas mas visuales y q interactuen con ellos

----------


## guitarxp

No se si ya se habrá tratado en este hilo el tema, pero aprovecho... ¿Que tal vuestra experiencia con niños y numismagia?

----------


## Abeljesy

Yo les hice a mis hermanos un trukito (tienen 5 y  6 años) y fue buenisimo el resultado; lo que hice fue simplemente controlar una carta al sup-1 y decirles la carta que era antes de enseñarla; parece que mientras mas facil es el truco mas impresiona sobre todo a esas edades; al cabo del rato me pidieron la baraja y los vi poniendo las cartas dispersas por el suelo y gritando como losos nombres de cartas y levantandolas :D  jejej eso si que mola!

----------


## guitarxp

Si, una cosa que a mi me gusta mucho es ver a los niños intentando hacer ellos mismos los trucos... A veces tienen una intuición bastante buena de cómo hacer el truco... :-) (O quizá es que te lo han pillado).

----------


## Abeljesy

uy que va!!! si estaban como locos gritando y levantando cartas y no daban ni una....lo wapo era verles asi, de vez en cuando hasta soplaban a la carta anntes de levantarla y luego...  :Wink:   a intentarlo de nuevo  :D

----------


## julopgar

Una de las Rutinas de cartas que realizo con niños, es con una baraja de cartas infantil "El Juego de los Oficios "(es una baraja de niños que puedes encontrar en papelerías)
Esta baraja tiene varios palos ;carpintero,electricista, albañil, zapatero, herrero. sastre, fontanero,....
Comienzo hablando con los niños que vean y toquen las cartas,... les pregunto qué es lo que hace cada hombre en los distintos oficios,...(algunos cuentan lo que hacen sus padres,..)  
y posteriormente realizo el juego de que elijan una carta, y sin que yo la vea, sea devuelta a la baraja ,...y tras meter todas las cartas en su caja ,...y unas palabras mágicas ayudadas con mi varita mágica,...¡Comienza a subir SOLA la carta elegida por el público!
El nombre del juego es "Improntu Rising Card"  . 
Hasta ahora no se me han aburrido con este juego, espero que te sirva.
 :twisted:  
Un Saludo

----------


## martamagika

las cartas realmente no funcionan en actuaciones grandes con niños muy pocos juegos son efectivos... algunos de ellos: la carta en el techo, el cochecito, cambio de color de baraja ( por dorsos), empequeñecer una baraja. Luego esta lo de ignoto ( que por lo que se ve es un master en esto) que es el puro cachondeo la anticartomagia, la pura risa. Para luego pasar a juegos mas suyos globos, pañuelos, apariciones. Eso si! no hagas gags o bromas a niño( sobre todo al de la fiesta) les suele dejar muy chascados. Espero te ayude los niños son de los mejores publicos, empece con ellos y a veces les echo de menos. besotes magicos

----------


## Luzbel

A mi un forero q tiene como nombre si66 me enseñó un juego interesante, se fuerza una carta a un niño, el niño mira la carta y no la enseña a nadie, el niño se sienta encima de la carta en una silla de culo al público, entonces explicas q los cientificos han inventado nuevas maquinas tecnologicas muy avanzadas para ampliar las ondas telepaticas y cosas así, entonces después de una pantomima y exageraciones sobre el aparato sacas un simple aparato como un secador de pelo o algo q resulte gracioso y se deba colocar el niño de la silla en la cabeza para transmitir su carta a los espectadores, entonces las ondas empiezan a llegar, priemro el niño debe pensar el color de su carta, entonces preguntas a los espectadores si ya les ha llegado a través de las ondas, ¿no?, ¿seguro? insistes, entonces sacas un pañuelo rojo, ¿seguro? vuelves a pregutar, entonces dirán rojo rojo, de la misma forma con el número y sacas un tres, y de la misma forma con el palo, sacas un corazón, el tres de corazones el niño se levanta y el tres de corazones está debajo de él.

lo mejor es forzar el as de corazones o el tres o el dos, cartas sencillas y vistosas, con este juego participan y creo q les gusta lo probé una vez y funcionó.

----------


## ign

Buen método el del pañuelo, el número y el palo, pero también está muy bien enseñar por detrás del niño una carta gigante que rebele la identidad de la que él ha cogido.

Un saludo.

Ign

----------


## Ayy

yo uso el que dice ign, muestras una carta gigante por detras del niño....

principalmente, usar un aparato que de risa, por ejemplo, una batidora de nata... es decir, que se vea ridiculo, y sacais a un adulto, y los niños se reiran de como hace el tonto....   y al preguntar que carta es... en vez de los colores y eso... preguntas la carta directamente... y cada uno dira en alto la que haya pensado jejeje eso crea confusion jeje y a la segunda vez tu muestras la carta gigante... a mi me resulta bien asi...

en cuanto a lo de magia con cartas para niños....  solo aprecian lo simple... un cambio de color, una desaparicion de baraja quedandote en la mano solo con la elegida....  etc..

----------


## gilbert-magic

En cartas solo considero algo para niños el castillo automático de cartas (el que se construye solo) de ahi en fuera no considero ninguntipo de baraja para niños, a menos que como ya decian sea jumbo y con muchos colores.

Magicamente
Gilbert Magic

----------


## ERNEKOF

Para que funcione la cartomagia con los mas chiquitos tenes que tener entre tus mazos de cartas un mazo de cartas infantiles para cada segmento de edades. Ejemplo: Barni para 4-5-6   Barbi para nenas de 8-9-10 etc. Existe en las librerias y kioscos cartas a las que los chicos juegan mucho (los nombres no los se pero el kioskero puede asesorarte)  Tambien prepare algunos mazos con cartas de frente blanco a las que les adicione una figurita autoadesiva de FRUTILLITAS en el centro. Esa es la carta que atrae la atencion de los niños. De ahi en mas podes hacer todo lo que haces para adultos (todo no pero la mayoria: Ambiciosa, cambio de color etc) Espero que te sirva. Suerte!!!!

----------


## trinity

A los niños no les gusta mucho la cartomagia prefieren ver desaparecer cosas cortar algo y volverlo a recomponer!!

----------


## ERNEKOF

hace esta prueba:

Pedile a un chico que te preste un mazo de cartas infantiles que tenga. Hace algo de cartomagia con ese mazo y despues contame. 

GENIAL !!!   :Lol:

----------


## Diegp

Hola!!

Yo esta tarde he presentado uno a unos peques y les ha hecho bastante ilusion, y practicamente era con cartas de poquer......
Os cuento:
Di a escoger "libremente" una carta.....
luego la perdio la cria por la baraja, cosa poco aconsejable, ya que las cartas no acaban muy bien que digamos......
luego saco tres globos de colores llamativos....
y al final la carta esta dentro del globo que la cria escojio.....

Los crios se quedan pasmados y los padres tambien.....

Saludos

----------


## didac_magia

Segun mi popinion, aunque no la tengo ni la he probado la baraja cardtoon yo creo que les encantaría, porque supong que les hará gracia el monigote que se mueve, eso si con una buena presentación.

Visteis las cartas que utilizo Ines en nada x aqui  para los niños pequeños, eran de animales de la marca kukuxmusu

un saludo

----------


## Yonpiter

Por que no probais con la baraja de Kukuxumusu?

http://www.kukuxumusu.com/catalog/pr...=459297c57f8cf

Llamativa, con muchos colores, simpatica ybastante apañá.
Lo unico que no me gusta es que no lleva los bordes blancos, pero bueno...

Un saludito

----------


## Diegp

pues igual la empiezo a usar....ya que esta bastante bien para los niños............jajajaja
y tambien vendria bien para algunos no tan crios....

----------

